# Map/HashMap - Reihenfolge von Einträgen



## Daniel_L (1. Apr 2009)

Hallo, ich habe folgenden Code:

```
Map<String, String> importstyles = new HashMap<String, String>();
        importstyles.put("author", "*");
        importstyles.put("year", "(*)");
        importstyles.put("title", ": *.");
        importstyles.put("editor", "In * (Hrsg.)");
        importstyles.put("series", ": *.");
        importstyles.put("address", "*");
        importstyles.put("publisher", ": *");
        importstyles.put("pages", ", *");
```

Meine Absicht ist es, dass die Einträge genau in dieser Reihenfolge in der HashMap gespeichert werden, sodass, wenn ich einen Iterator für die HashMap erstelle, genau diese Reihenfolge erhalte.

Mein Problem: Die HashMap wird nicht in dieser Reihenfolge erstellt, die Einträge scheinen beliebig (nicht mal alphabetisch) einsortiert zu werden, wenn ich sie hinzufüge.

Gäbe es, um "Zweierpärchen" wie oben abgebildet zu speichern, eine Alternative zur HashMap?

Vielen Dank und Gruß
Daniel


----------



## tfa (1. Apr 2009)

TreeMap


----------



## Wildcard (1. Apr 2009)

Eine HashMap ist per Definition nicht sortiert und in keiner Reihenfolge. Du brauchst eine LinkedHashMap.


----------



## Wildcard (1. Apr 2009)

tfa hat gesagt.:


> TreeMap



TreeMap ist sortiert, nicht chronologisch geordnet.


----------



## Daniel_L (1. Apr 2009)

Vielen Dank für die fixen Antworten, dann werde ich mal eine LinkedHashMap nehmen.


----------

